# Nature's Recipe dog food



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I went to Petsmart the other day and found a dog food I hadn't noticed before. Nature's Recipe Adult Lamb Meal & Rice Recipe. I tried to find it on dogfoodanalysis.com but they hadn't reviewed it in years and the formula they reviewed isn't the same as the stuff I bought. The ingredients looked good to me-as they specified there was no beef, no corn, no wheat, no artificial preservatives. 

Does anyone have any experience with using it?


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> I went to Petsmart the other day and found a dog food I hadn't noticed before. Nature's Recipe Adult Lamb Meal & Rice Recipe. I tried to find it on dogfoodanalysis.com but they hadn't reviewed it in years and the formula they reviewed isn't the same as the stuff I bought. The ingredients looked good to me-as they specified there was no beef, no corn, no wheat, no artificial preservatives.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with using it?


No experience here. What did it cost?


----------



## Kstephens (Feb 23, 2009)

I used for several years with my whippet mix, and she loved it. They quit carrying it where I lived, so I had to switch. I remember switching to it because it had no corn in it - and it had a good ingredient list. I had no problems with it, and I had a picky eater.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

$35 for a 40 lb sack


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumping this up in case anyone else knows this food


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I fed it to LUcky when I thought he had allergies. He hated it. But he was going through a picky bratty stage....


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> Bumping this up in case anyone else knows this food


I've purchased it but before I opened it I checked dogfoodanalysis.com and saw that it was not a recommended food from them and returned it, however, like you mentioned earlier it is a different formula now so that recommendation wouldn't apply.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max loves it. I did the "rate your dog food" thing and it came out pretty high - the super high grade stuff gave him wicked runs, but this has been fine for him.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

laprincessa said:


> Max loves it. I did the "rate your dog food" thing and it came out pretty high - the super high grade stuff gave him wicked runs, but this has been fine for him.


I like this kind of rating the best. The dogfoodanalysis.com one only likes the very expensive brands. Great for the ones that can afford it. Most people want to know what are the better brands within different price brackets.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I tried the more expensive brands - Max universally hated them all and when I could manage to get him to eat them, he got wicked diarrhea. I wanted to only give him the best, so I tried everything I could think of to get him to like the "good" stuff, only to end up with both us frustrated and upset. I finally smacked myself upside the head and went to a less expensive, slightly lower grade food - after doing some research - and he's been fine with it. Less stress for both of us has to be a good thing.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I've used it for years now, probably close to 12 years. I started my Maggie on it (Nature's Recipe lamb and rice) when I got her from the shelter at age 1, keeping golden beef allergies in mind. Maggie is now age 13+ and have never had a problem with the food. Once she turned about 7 I switched to the Senior lamb and rice formula. No allergies at all.

When I first was buying it, I had to get it at a specialty pet food store, only in the past few years now I can get it at Petsmart. I recommend it.


----------

